# Programmas / Software >  Formatēt cieto disku

## Hondists

Man cietais disks ir sadalīts divās partīcijās un uz katras ir savs windows
Kā es varu izdzēst vienu windowu vai formatēt disku?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

no windowsa control panel -> administrative tools -> computer managament -> disk manager

----------


## Hondists

> no windowsa control panel -> administrative tools -> computer managament -> disk manager


 Man tur nepiedāvā formatēt.(Formatēt ir pelēkā krāsā )

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu iemet bilditi!
Bet fomratet vari tikai ja particija jau ir uztaisita. Un ja vienkrsi gribi noformatet disku, tad my computer uzspied uz diska otru peles pogu un izvelies format. That is it!
Beefs
p.s. tev jabut ielogojusamies ar adminu.

----------


## Hondists

kad ar labo pogu my computer spiežu formatēt tad uzmet ka nevar formatēt.
Kā var caur adminu ielogoties?

----------


## WildGun

Dabiski, ka sistēmdisku Tev neļaus formatēt. Un otru arī neiesaku - no tā mašīna startējas.

Īsāk - esi riktīgā pakaļā  ::

----------


## Hondists

Un ko man tagad darīt?

----------


## WildGun

Ieteicu visu mīļo un vajadzīgo no C: pārkopēt uz D:, kurš tāpat ir tukšs. Tāpat norādi, ka dokumenti turpmāk atradīsies uz D: diska. To dara, ar labo peles taustu uzspiežot uz My Documents mapes un Propertijos nomainot diska nosaukumu no C: uz D:. Tad ņem un liec virsū svaigu Windu uz C: ar visām formatēšanām.

Un turpmāk *nekad* vajadzīgās lietas ( bildes, video, spēles un kas nu vēl Tev tur mīļš ) neglabā uz C:. Priekš tam jau tā dalīšana domāta, lai svarīgus datus glabātu uz *ne*sistēmas diska.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ielikt vai pieslēgt disku citam datoram un tad noformatizēt nevar?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu a ko tu gribi izdarit. Tads jautajums!
Ja tev sistema bootojas no C, tad ja noformatesi, tad kompis vairak nedarbosies.
D gan varetu formatet, tikai japamaina, ka C ir boot particija un japaskatas, kas sarakstits boot.ini faila.
Beefs

----------


## Hondists

Izdarīju tā ka Izdzēsu abas partīcijas, uztaisīju vienu 20 gb priekš windows un programmām, un velvienu partīciju pārējam
Tagad ieinstalējās windows un lai atvērtu lielo diska daļu vajag formatēt. Nospiedu ok un gaidu kas būs tālāk.
Viss kārtībāNoformatēju un izmainūju lakam boot.ini failu

----------


## Texx

IMHO. Disku dalīšana partīcijās ir pagājušais gadsimts. Neko dalīt nevajag, ar laiku tik čakars sākas. Tagad ir mega lieli flaši un ārējie diski, uz kuriem pie vajadzība uz pārinstalēšanas laiku var datus uzkopēt.

----------


## jeecha

Nu jaa, no vienas puses muusdienaas iipashi jeega daliit vienu disku vairaakaas partiicijaas vairs nav (vismaz ja runaajam par Win32 opereneem ar NTFS failu sisteemu).

Prieksh vienkaarshi paspeeleeshanaas ar otru opereni (vai testiem un eksperimentiem kontroleetaa videe) muusdienaas pilniigi pietiek un pat daudz vieglaak un eertaak ar virtualizaaciju (man ir otrs WinXP zem vmware ko reizeem lietoju lai patesteetu kaa kaada programma uzvedaas pie savaadaakiem sisteemas iestatiijumiem, taapat arii zem vmware ir Linux lai var maajaas arii sakompileet un palabot darba kodu :: . 

Daudz labaak par divaam partiicijaam gan ir divi un vairaak diski! Taakaa vecos 60/80/120/200Gb diskus aaraa mest nevaig ja vien vinji nav beigti. Piemeeram WinXP/Vista ljoti patiik ja sisteema/programmas un swap neatrodas uz viena diska  ::  Veel var vecos ne tik lielos diskus sakraut software RAID0 un izmantot vai nu sisteemai vai lai zibeniigi pakotu valjaa un ciet filmu DVD images rarotaas piemeeram  ::

----------


## Epis

Partīcijas tā ir normāla un vaidzīga lieta, jo piemēram uz vienas daļas installē visādas programmas ieskaitot windowsu bet uz otras daļas neko neinstallē un glabā tikai Failus, man ir šada kombinācija un esu apmierināts, jo reāi man ir tā ka 1 gadā kā minimums ir 2reiz jāpārinstalē Windows (visādi vīrusi, softa uzkāršanās no pārāk biežas instalācijas, vai arī baigais softa gruzons no pārāk liela programmu skaita untt.. un tad daudz vieglāk ir izdzēst visu diska Partīciju un uzinstalēt Svaigu WIndows softu un pajaunu progas ieinstalēt no Otras Diska partīcijas, šādi nav jāčakarējās ar datu pārlādi uz citiem Diskiem, pēctam pārkačāšanu atpakaļ uz veco, (šādi reāli pārkačājot kādus 50Gb visādu datu aiziet pus diena !!! ) un Finālā ir ietaupīts Laiks.
+ labāk turēt kompī 1nu Lielu cietni (kādi 500Gb) (11W) nekā 2vus mazus, kur katrs noēdīs 11W kopā dubūlts enerģijas patēriņš un dubūlta cietņu karšana.
Es šomēnes nopirktu jaunu cietni pa 36Ls 500Gb strādā klusi Ēd maz, uztaisīju 3 partīcijas, patērē ap 11W.

----------


## Texx

Gadā 2 reizes pārinstalēt Windows nav normāli. Tas ir līku roku sindroms. Esmu daudzas reizes saskāries, ka laika gaitā tiek instalētas programmas un vākti faili un tā primārā partīcija saiet pilna un jāsāk kaut ko pārvietot vai dzēst un sanāk lieki čakarēties. Ok, ja nu ir 500 GB disks un lielāks, tad var arī dalīt.

----------


## WildGun

Ne vienmēr tā ir līkrocības pazīme. Ja cilvis grib uzturēt sistēmas dzelžus līmenī, netērējot lielu naudu (es gribu) vai vienkārši patestēt kādu jaunu un perspektīvu (?) MoBo, tad bieži vien bez, kā minimums, Repaira neiztikt. Un tādā gadījumā ir ļoooooti vērtīgi, ka svarīgi dati glabājas uz ne - C: diska. Protams, atsevišķs disks datiem ir vēlams, bet ne katrs ir tik izvirtis un bagāts   ::  , kā es, piemēram. Bez tam, esmu pārliecināts (reliģija?), ka sistēmdiska fragmentācija atstāj visai negatīvu ietekmi uz kompja ātrdarbību. Tātad - diska kārtotājs (manā gadījumā - Defraggler) savu darbu paveiks daudz ātrāk, ja C: sadaļa būs pēc iespējas mazāka.

Šoreiz Epis sarakstījis gudrus vārdus.

----------


## marizo

Par problēmu jau topika sācējam atbildēja, es tikai izteikšu savas domas par dalīšanas lietderību.
Pats uz sava kompja turu divas partīcijas, tāpat iesaku darīt arī citiem. 
Par līkrocību, ja jāinstalē Logi 2x gadā, var pastrīdēties. Es laikam piederu pie tiem, kas šādu stratēģiju piekopj- patīkamāk strādāt uz ātras, tīras sistēmas, nevis samierināties ar (šādu vai tādu iemeslu radītu) dīvainu uzvedību no datora puses.
Vienīgi var pastrīdēties, cik lielu daļu atstāt sistēmai. Nu ar 10GB iztikt ir pagrūti, 20 jau ir labi. Bet, ja baigi ar spēlēm aizraujas, tad arī ar 50GB var būt par maz.

----------


## WildGun

Re, atkal labs viedoklis - "Vienīgi var pastrīdēties, cik lielu daļu atstāt sistēmai. Nu ar 10GB iztikt ir pagrūti, 20 jau ir labi."

Mans gadījums - C: = 2x 80GB RAID0. Kopā 160GB. Sistēmai atvēlēti 40GB, pārējais tiek izmantots *nesvarīgiem* datiem. T.i. - visādu Downloadu Temp failiem. Viss svarīgais glabājas uz atsevišķa 640 GB diska.

----------

